# Its an american eagle....?



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2015)

So after last years burning season i decided i needed a new stove.  My old stove, a vermont castings vigilant served me well, but was under sized for my space.  Plus the fireback developed a 3" gap at the top by the main damper.  I used a piece of 2" angle iron to compensate...Ugly, i know.

I picked up an american eagle stove for 500.Has 2 doors on the front, 3 ports for exhausting hot air, and 2 knobs on the front, one for each door, to control air.2 of the out ports are blocked, 2 are open,  one blows against my firewall, and i use a small fan to push the air up and put,  the other side, i have hvac tubing set up to push the air down, and across the floor, seems to work well..

To recap, i. Am heating a 2,000 sq ft area, open floor plan, a shop, with a concrete floor. So far this stove had burned more wood than my vigilant, however my burn times are less,  and the shop is warmer...  Put this into perspective.. With the vigilant and outside temps, id be burning 24/7 to keep the shop at 50ish degrees.. With this stove, i burn 6ish hours, and keep the shop between 50-60...

Here's the 'problem'

I bought 10 face cords, i know its 10 cause i picked it up.. Im almost out of wood..  I have about 2fc left. I cant complain too much cause this stove has peformed AMAZING

However,  i have questions. The two knobs on the front, i have discovered, that if i 'over fire'. My pipe temps hit 700-800f 12" above the stove,  i add logs, shut down air,  the temps stay around 600-800f  youd think they drop?  They dont, unless i completely shut down the knobs to zero..

This is my 3rd night after discovering this trick. So i run it up to 600f load it up till icant get any more wood in,  close her up tight, turn the knobs almost 100% closed and it increases in temp?!?! Seems odd to me, but it seems to work, and work well, 

So any pointers, i am all ears cause this method seems to work awesome! With that said, my biggest fear is over firing and having a catastrophic failure in my stove, which would be bad for obvious reasons...


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sounds like you're slowing down heat exiting the pipe/chimney - it stays in the stove and then radiates out. Once the logs catch fire well, most people turn the air down in stages (eg: 1/2, 1/4, 1/8). 700-800 on stove pipe at 12" up is a little hotter than I like. I like a 650 max.
A newer re-burn stove will use less wood for same heat output. Eg: Englander 30-NC.


----------

